# new to Utah, Provo area hound hunter...



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

Living close to Provo and wanted to know the best hunting areas for ***** and where I can run the hound on them. Give me a shout..

Robb


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

down along the shores of utah lake is a popular place to run *****.


----------



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes..... Is the land around Utah Lake is private or state land?

Anyone ever hunt east of Prove along Provo River?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Up around the fish hatchery and sewer farm, on the Provo River here in Heber is great. Also anywhere out in the Uintah Basin on the river is great also.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

mtnwestwalkers said:


> Thanks for the welcomes..... Is the land around Utah Lake is private or state land?
> 
> Anyone ever hunt east of Prove along Provo River?


it depends on where you are at. most of the land around the cities is private. but as you start getting out of the city limits, theres more and more state land


----------



## UWN admin (Sep 7, 2007)

Since raccoons aren't exactly big game, I've moved this thread from the big game forum to the other animals forum where it might get more targeted responses.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome! I would think that just about anyone would welcome you on their property to rid the earth of those things.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is the problem you are going to run into mtnwestwalkers.....

Utah is an arrid state and just about all land with water on it (i.e. **** habitat) has long ago been claimed as private. Since the best **** hunting land is either too wet to farm or is in a flood plain it is most likely being used for livestock grazing......and I'll guarantee you barking dogs in the middle of the night around horses and cows is enough to get any rancher out of bed and put him in a foul mood. 

I know, somebody is going to suggest to get permission first. But unfortunately, ***** and dogs rarely confine themselves to the 120 acres or so you have permission to hunt, and it is just a matter of time before you piss some landowner off. My experience has been that most landowners of prime **** habitat have had several run-ins with late night **** hunters and have grown to hate them.

So with all due respect Hugh, while nobody cares for racoons on their property, they hate the idea of hounds running through their livestock in the middle of the night even worse. Best thing to do, IMO, is to head up the canyon and try to find a **** on Forest Service ground.......then don't be surprised even then if a sheriff's car pulls up to investigate a noise complaint if there are any campers in the area.

Yep, been down that road..........


----------



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the great info. I'm heading up to Utah this morning for the next week to find a home for me, the hound then wife..lol :shock: 

Seems like in most places you can't have more than two dogs unless ya get a kennel permit. I'll have to be careful on where I'm gonna live. Mapleton looks good I'm guessin'. Gotta stay 30 min. from Provo.

keep ya'll in the loop and talk soon, Robb


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

If you want someone to tag along I would love to see what a **** hunt looks like.


----------



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

Mornin', Gents

Checking in with ya. Looks like I gotta choice between Heber and Mapleton. I'm guessing if I'm gonna run bear and lion Heber would be the place but for the **** Mapleton.

Both location are 20 minutes from Provo so I gotta look at the closest hunting areas to both locations.

I let ya know how it shakes out.

talk soon, Robb


----------



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, folks looks like if the bank takes our offer we will be living in Heber. Seems like a nice place and I'm next to some great fishing as well. Hoping the hound hunting is as good


----------



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey, colbyatepaste

Sounds like a plan.... I'm new to the area so it's gonna take some time to learn but your more than welcome to come along.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

when water is below the meander line, the shore is public land. Unless the Governor has given the land below the meander line to his family like he did the riverbeds.
Does anyone know of limits for kennels in county land?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Robb thers a few houndsman that run around here in Heber. If you get the house p.m. me I can give ya some names. The **** hunting is great around here on the provo river. I know alot of landowners that would be more than willing to let you access there property for *****.


----------

